# Solved: McAfee Scan Speed.



## chuck-HD

McAfee Scan Very Slow. I have
several scanners, spybot, ad-aware, HJT,etc. etc.
Of all my scanners McAfee is as slow as a snail....I can 
leave the house, go see my mother, come back, and McAfee is only a little more than half done.....Is this typical of McAfee?, or do you think i may have a problem? The other scanners don't take long at all.
chcuk-HD.


----------



## XtremeNuker

Usually its norm that mcafee scans the system quite slow, but in your case its taking to slow. You could do a check to see if there are unwanted programs running when the scan is running.This could slow down your system


----------



## Tapeuup

how long does it take to leave the house, go see your mother, come back? After the scan, how many files does it show that it scanned? Yes, it will take time depending on how many files you have.


----------



## bearone2

do diskcleanup before the scan.

it depends how fast of a processor you have.

accurate info about your system helps in the response.


----------



## chuck-HD

Hi, Everyone, 1. I'll check to make sure i don't have to many programs running. 2 I'm usually gone about an hour, and when i get back, only, 3 to 4000 files have been checked.
3. I don't have avery powerful computer, but here is my system information:Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
Clean install using Full OEM CD /T:C:\WININST0.400 /SrcDir=E:\WIN98 /IZ /IS /IQ /IT /II /NR /II /C /U:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IE 5 6.0.2800.1106
Uptime: 0:13:50:53
Normal mode
On "U9W9Z9" as "chuck sholder"

GenuineIntel Pentium(r) Processor 
96MB RAM
69% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (560MB free)
Available space on drive C: 560MB of 1547MB (FAT)
Available space on drive D: 503MB of 695MB (FAT)
If that's not what you wanted let me know. thanks for your replies. chuck-HD.


----------



## bearone2

that's what's needed but genuine intel processor doesn't tell the speed.

processor speed plays a big part, if you have other apps open during the scan.

are you doing an online scan or have mcafee on the computer?

i don't have anything open during the scan and use norton/symantec in everything.

i had a lot of problems with ie6 and w98, ended up formatting/reinstalling 98se.


----------



## chuck-HD

Hi, bearone2, I have the scan on my computer....I'll have to remember to close all other apps. before scan.....Also delete all my temp. files etc.....Thanks, we'll see what happens......
chuck.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi..chuck-HD...McAfee is a known resource hog..
Not wanting you to mess around more with your computer...(I know you would like some peace.).But you might consider changing to Avg...far less problematic..
Just a thought..you take care..


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi..Adding more Ram..would help in all directions..256 ram would be good...


----------



## chuck-HD

Hi, blues harp28, Thanks for the advice....I was told AVG was 
not that reliable, that's why i still have McAfee......Do you know this to be true or not? How do i add more ram to my computer?, I've never done anything like that....Thanks for 
your reply.....chuck.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi..Avg is a sound Av program..
Check this thread..
http://forums.techguy.org/t383979&highlight=ram98se.html


----------



## chuck-HD

Thanks, blues harp, I'll check that link out now.....
Thanks Again. chuck.


----------



## chuck-HD

Hi, blues harp28, I uninstalled McAfee......The only problem i'm having is, it won't let me open or delete an entry, McAfee.com, it says something about an error, and it can't be
opened or deleted.....I hope this does'nt cause a problem....
I have AVG, on a disk, i can install, and update it......If you can think of any way to delete that last entry of mcafee, let me know....Thanks, chuck.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi..First add-remove programs..files and folders..registry..


----------



## chuck-HD

Hi, blues harp, Hate to bother you again, but i got this error
notice when installing AVG.....Do you or anyone else know what it means?
Local machine: installation failed
Installation:
Error: Action failed for file avgamsvr.exe: creating file....
Permission denied
Rollback:
Error: Action failed for file avgamsvr.exe: removing file....
Access is denied. (5) %PATH% = "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgamsvr.exe"
I have it's icon and it's in my startup list....Everything seems to be there, could the error be a mistake? chuck.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi..it says installation has failed..all you can do is uninstall what may be there and reinstall..


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi..http://forum.grisoft.cz/freeforum/r...6,backpage=,sv=
May help!


----------



## bearone2

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi..First add-remove programs..files and folders..registry..


registry...he says he's not too familiar with computers.

your link above doesn't wave any flag about avg being the bestest with the mostest.

there are a lot of posts here about problems with avg and i think that's what he was referring to..


----------



## chuck-HD

Hi, bearone2, What problems are you refering to as far as AVG......chuck.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi..Symantec..McAfee as far as I can tell, are the most problematic Anti Virus programs that we hear about on this forum..(I could be wrong)
No program is 100% problem free..
Avg..gets my vote..


----------



## bearone2

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi..Symantec..McAfee as far as I can tell, are the most problematic Anti Virus programs that we hear about on this forum..(I could be wrong)
> No program is 100% problem free..
> Avg..gets my vote..


check this link. not everyone is a happy camper with avg.

in "search" type avg and as many, if not more problems exist than "attaboys". 

http://forums.techguy.org/t391833&highlight=avg+problems.html


----------

